# Temporarily can't receive Uber black/Suv trips.



## Silverfox1984 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hello from Chicago, I've been with Uber since May 2012. At that time Uber was pretty new in chicago and they were taking only black cars (limos with livery plate). I drove Uber black till 2017 and then I bought my own car Acura mdx switched to Uber xl/select because Uber black business was almost dead at that time. On August 5 last month I returned to drive Uber black because now it's Uber xl/select that's very slow. My rating on Aug 5 was 4.8 and about 2 years ago Uber introduced new policy that in order to drive Uber black/Suv in chicago driver rating has to be 4.85 or above. I was getting black/Suv trips and my rating was consistently going up (4.83 in Sept 1). On Monday Sept 2 I received a notification that I've temporarily lost access to Uber black/Suv trips because of my low rating and I have to do Uber xl/select trips in order to get back on Uber black. Now, after a week my rating is improved to 4.86 and I still can't get black/Suv trips. I've been to Uber office 4 times and every time they said it will take some time. Today when I went I was told that I have to around 100 trips while maintaining my 4.85 or above to receive black car trips. 
The point is when my rating went down they immediately blocked me and now when its above their requirement they are telling me to do 100 trips on Uber xl/select. I lease Chevy suburban 2018 and pay $500 a week to the owner. 
My question is has this ever happened to anyone on this forum? If yes, how long did it take you to get back on Uber black?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Jesus!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Silverfox1984 said:


> I lease Chevy suburban 2018 and pay $500 a week to the owner.
> My question is has this ever happened to anyone on this forum?


opsies:!!!
No, this has never happened to me....
I have _never _paid a $500 wk lease payment.
Welcome to UP.net!


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Silverfox1984 said:


> Hello from Chicago, I've been with Uber since May 2012. At that time Uber was pretty new in chicago and they were taking only black cars (limos with livery plate). I drove Uber black till 2017 and then I bought my own car Acura mdx switched to Uber xl/select because Uber black business was almost dead at that time. On August 5 last month I returned to drive Uber black because now it's Uber xl/select that's very slow. My rating on Aug 5 was 4.8 and about 2 years ago Uber introduced new policy that in order to drive Uber black/Suv in chicago driver rating has to be 4.85 or above. I was getting black/Suv trips and my rating was consistently going up (4.83 in Sept 1). On Monday Sept 2 I received a notification that I've temporarily lost access to Uber black/Suv trips because of my low rating and I have to do Uber xl/select trips in order to get back on Uber black. Now, after a week my rating is improved to 4.86 and I still can't get black/Suv trips. I've been to Uber office 4 times and every time they said it will take some time. Today when I went I was told that I have to around 100 trips while maintaining my 4.85 or above to receive black car trips.
> The point is when my rating went down they immediately blocked me and now when its above their requirement they are telling me to do 100 trips on Uber xl/select. I lease Chevy suburban 2018 and pay $500 a week to the owner.
> My question is has this ever happened to anyone on this forum? If yes, how long did it take you to get back on Uber black?


Buddy, your getting fuucked in the ass and it aint Uber.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

$500 IS actually a fair price for a Chevy suburban to use as a for-hire vehicle.

The problem is uber's sky high requirements and shit low per mile pay.

Personally thou i would give the suburban back and pick up a Used Toyota Sienna.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $500 IS actually a fair price for a Chevy suburban to use as a for-hire vehicle.
> 
> *The problem is uber's sky high requirements and shit low per mile pay.*
> 
> Personally thou i would give the suburban back and pick up a Used Toyota Sienna.


Nail.
Head.
Struck perfectly!


----------

